

War on Food Science: Bisphenol a (BPA) - michaelmachine
http://www.foodinsight.org/blogs/war-food-science-part-2-bisphenol-bpa

======
dredmorbius
"The International Food Information Council (IFIC) describes its mission as
being to "communicate science-based information on food safety and nutrition
to health and nutrition professionals, educators, journalists, government
officials and others providing information to consumers."[1]

"In reality, IFIC is a public relations arm of the food, beverage and
agricultural industries, which provide the bulk of its funding.[1] Its staff
members hail from industry groups such as the Sugar Association and the
National Soft Drink Association, and it has repeatedly led the defense for
controversial food additives including monosodium glutamate, aspartame
(Nutrasweet), food dyes, and olestra. It also runs the corporate-friendly
website, Kidnetic.com, with games and recipes for kids.[2]

"While the group's name implies that it operates internationally, on its
website IFIC states that its primary focus is the U.S. "Based in Washington,
DC, the IFIC Foundation and IFIC focus primarily on U.S. issues. It also
participates in an informal network of independent food information
organizations in Europe, Asia, Australia, Canada, Japan and Latin America," it
states.[1]"

[http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/International_Food_Info...](http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php/International_Food_Information_Council)

